# Sorriest team in basketball



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Got to love those Knicks......Spree breaks his hand over the summer and doesnt have enough common sense to tell anyone or go to a doc...And that #$%^ hothead Thomas pops his wife....What a suprise...This is shaping up to be a banner year.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think the Knicks tried to cover up about Spree, I think it will come out, cause they tried to trade him...

-Petey


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I think the Knicks tried to cover up about Spree, I think it will come out, cause they tried to trade him...
> 
> -Petey


Because teams don't give physicals to players when they come to the roster or anything...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Got to love those Knicks......Spree breaks his hand over the summer and doesnt have enough common sense to tell anyone or go to a doc...And that #$%^ hothead Thomas pops his wife....What a suprise...This is shaping up to be a banner year.



I never knew about this, your post is just FUNNY!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

GO KNICKER-BOXERS!!! :bbanana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> Because teams don't give physicals to players when they come to the roster or anything...


Alot of this pass by... there are a number of incidents throught sports where an injuried player has been traded...

A break like this will keep him out shortly... if he did make it to another roster, the league would not have awarded anything really.

-Petey


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I dont mind Spree being out,since i hate him at the small foward.But I can not #$%^^^ believe that Postell is going in for surgery for his knee at the same time....What is going on????

The good news is for the first time in 15 years,season tickets are available...I hope Dolan and cablevision chokes on them


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Sorriest team in basketball*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GO KNICKER-BOXERS!!! GROAN

:laugh:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

My goodness, so is Toby Bailey going to be the 6th man now?:no:


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

This is the funniest thread on the board.......
POOR KNICKS


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Have mercy on us!!!!!Is this our lineup??

Eisly pg
Houston sg
Thomas c
Mcdyess pf
Anderson sf

What the #$%^$ is Layden doing??????
And Chaney says he wants to run with this squad????
Yeah,no problem except for two things....Who the #%^^ is gonna rebound the ball,and who the #$%^ run and dribble at the same time???


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh yeah I forgot ..... check out the pics on the Bulls thread of Marshall....
It will make you feel alot better....:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Holy ****,he looks like something you catch in the ocean fishing!!!!!!!!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Holy ****,he looks like something you catch in the ocean fishing!!!!!!!!




LOL....LMAO!!! :laugh: :laugh: 
It does look like a BAD CATCH!!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I just heard on Howard Stern that Thomas beat his wife after an arguement escalated because she didn't know where his laptop was!

I sure hope playing on the Knicks doesn't directly lead to a loss of temper and physical violence......Childs, Spree, Thomas....

they sure do seem to attract players with real issues:upset:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

thats a good reason to pop your wife....that man is a certified Psycho....Rasheed wallace is a hothead..have you ever seen Thomas when he loses it????His EYES are the size of baseballs and he has this blank stare on his face....And to top it off our only two tradeable players are Spree and Thomas.....For all we know in 3 months they may be Cellmates,not teamates


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Fair punishment would not only include lockdown - but their cell must include a television that only broadcasts Knick games.:laugh: :laugh: 
:laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Oh yeah I forgot ..... check out the pics on the Bulls thread of Marshall....
> It will make you feel alot better....:yes: :yes: :yes:


Is it just me or does he look like Booker T in the pics?Gotta be the hair


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh, basketball is going to be ugly in NYC this year. 

Spreewell, their best player, is hurt and will get nasty when he returns to a loser.

McDyess is a fine player, but rusty, and does not have the style to put a team on his back. He can be all-star quality, but not the main man.

Houston will have trouble without an experienced point.

Weatherspoon is a nice sub.

That's about it. 25 wins.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Before the laptop deal, Thomas was not home for a few days... and that laptop incident occured as he got home according to the New York Post... what a loser to beat your wife... while she is holding your child. I have lost respect for this man.

-Petey


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Petey,you are a Knick fan...You have got to know the cat is PSYCHO.....And i am not joking...Hes a scary mofo...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

When you think about it,the knicks have had some crazy mofo's......Mase is nuts,childs tried to take out kobe,xavier mcdaniel tried to kill everybody,Oak popped mcginnis and Hill,LJ had babies with six different women,Kurt thomas popped his wife,and i dont mean sexxually,....oh yeah spree put the sleeper hold on Carlisimo.Camby went after Ferry and leveled van Dumby...And let not forget our all time favorite OFFEDNDER,,Sly williams who raped and kidnapped some woman...Must be something in the New york Air...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

forgot greg anthony running out in street clothes doing the tony soprano on Kevin Johnson


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Too damn funny......:laugh: :wbanana: :laugh: :wbanana:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> When you think about it,the knicks have had some crazy mofo's......Mase is nuts,childs tried to take out kobe,xavier mcdaniel tried to kill everybody,Oak popped mcginnis and Hill,LJ had babies with six different women,Kurt thomas popped his wife,and i dont mean sexxually,....oh yeah spree put the sleeper hold on Carlisimo.Camby went after Ferry and leveled van Dumby...And let not forget our all time favorite OFFEDNDER,,Sly williams who raped and kidnapped some woman...Must be something in the New york Air...





> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> forgot greg anthony running out in street clothes doing the tony soprano on Kevin Johnson



Crazy MOFO'S indeed!!!
This has got be one of the funniest posts on a thread I ever read
Truth - Man....Your too funny :laugh: 


GO-GO KNICKER-BOXERS


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> thats a good reason to pop your wife....that man is a certified Psycho....Rasheed wallace is a hothead..have you ever seen Thomas when he loses it????His EYES are the size of baseballs and he has this blank stare on his face....And to top it off our only two tradeable players are Spree and Thomas.....For all we know in 3 months they may be Cellmates,not teamates




Truth...
You gotta keep this thread going, it's hillarious.
You have anymore funny stories about some of the Knicks and their past or present incidents?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

thanks D,
did you ever watch the knick squad when they had mason,oakley,Xavier mcdaniel and starks....They were a crazy,crazy bunch....:devil:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Dont know if this pic came thru,but this is Kurt when hes happy.so you can imagine what the dude looks like when hes pisssed...I think he was saying you have till 3 to find his laptop and was up to two......................SCARY


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> thanks D,
> did you ever watch the knick squad when they had mason,oakley,Xavier mcdaniel and starks....They were a crazy,crazy bunch....:devil:



I do remember seeing that squad play, Mase and Oak seriously looked like terrifying....
I couldn't stop busting up, on how you described the way Thomas looks when gets pissed off 
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Dont know if this pic came thru,but this is Kurt when hes happy.so you can imagine what the dude looks like when hes pisssed...I think he was saying you have till 3 to find his laptop and was up to two......................SCARY



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
Truth......That picture just had me rolling!!
I really feel sorry for his wife, when he was pissed off at her.
Can you imagine how thomas might of looked??


----------

